# Caliber exchange kits from SIG



## KMOYER (Feb 18, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the caliber exchange kits from SIG? I have a P229 9mm and wanted to go to .357Sig.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have several...the rule is you can change down or over but not up from 9mm to .357, the newer P229s have a heavy frame (.40 cal I believe) but still won't allow it. Call Sig @ 866-619-1128 ask for Ryan and check ......JJ


----------



## KMOYER (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## mrcrzy (Oct 7, 2012)

is this due to it being a 229? as I've a 226 Navy in 9mm and recently purchased my conversion to .40


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

The conversion should include the barrel, guide rod/spring and the slide as well as one magazine.


----------



## Falsesuspect (Sep 10, 2012)

so If i if i go down from my 40 to 9mm a x-change kit should work for my 226?


----------



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

The new 229's all have the same frame. Even the classic 22 can be converted to a 9,40 or 357sig. This information is on there website and in there 2012 catalog. Thats why the new 229's take the larger 229-1 mags.


----------

